# Tracking Book Series



## rlkubi (Dec 7, 2009)

Is there anyway on the Kindle Paperwhite to keep track of book series and order?  I just would like a way to make sure to read books in correct order.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

http://www.fantasticfiction.co.uk/b/

This lists many authors (but not all), their series, and order of books. I use it mostly for sci fi series, but I know it has other authors too.

Steve


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I like this site. You can enter every series you are reading and sort them and they will email you if a new book in the series is added. Its really neat and helpful if you read a lot of series.

http://www.fictfact.com


----------



## rlkubi (Dec 7, 2009)

But there is no way to keep organized on the Kindle?  It has to be separately?  I have over 1,000 books.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

No on the kindle. I write down the order on paper & refer to that list while reading the series.


----------



## rlkubi (Dec 7, 2009)

Ok thanks


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Well, there is, but it involves Calibre and editing the metadata. It's time consuming, but if you're OCD like me, it's worth it. And if the book has DRM, it has to be redone each time you get a new Kindle.


----------



## gaidinsgirl (Feb 1, 2011)

I go to that fictfact website and copy the order into a notepad file and use the send to kindle program  you can download to your computer to send it to my kindle. I put the file in the same collection with all of the books in the series. It at least gives me access to the reading order without having to go online when I want to read the next one.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

I go to stopyourekillingme.com -  I love mystery/thrillers..  They list books by author or bycharacter- their books in chronological order.  I copy it into a notepad file and keep track of what I have bought versus what I have read manually.  I also wish Kindle would sort by publish date.. Seems that they could if they wanted to.


----------



## GBear (Apr 23, 2009)

bordercollielady said:


> I also wish Kindle would sort by publish date.. Seems that they could if they wanted to.


That would be nice, but I've noted that even on the Amazon site the "Kindle publish date" is often out of order on the series, presumably because it reflects the date of the conversion to ebook. So it's probably more trouble than it's worth for Amazon to try to verify and use the data for this purpose.


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

I used the Kindle Collections plug in with Calibre and it organizes the books in the correct series and the correct order.  For me, much better than always going to the Internet to find out what the next book is in the series.


----------



## cork_dork_mom (Mar 24, 2011)

Atunah said:


> I like this site. You can enter every series you are reading and sort them and they will email you if a new book in the series is added. Its really neat and helpful if you read a lot of series.
> 
> http://www.fictfact.com


Atunah... are there a lot of historical romances on fictfact?


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

cork_dork_mom said:


> Atunah... are there a lot of historical romances on fictfact?


Yes yes yes. . I have a total of 192 series on fictfact and a 142 of those are historical romance. Anything that is in a series is there. I am not sure how to link to my profile there, but you can search on the site for username and its the same there than here "Atunah". You can see the series I follow. Its only for stuff in series, not standalone, but you know how many HR are in series, even from many years past.


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

cork_dork_mom said:


> Atunah... are there a lot of historical romances on fictfact?


Lots of HR! I love fictfact! I use fictfact & goodreads to keep track of my series. With fictfact, if there is a series you want to follow that's not listed or missing books from a series, all you need to do is contact them & they'll quickly add it. I've submitted several series, as well as books & fictfact always added them right away & then shot me an email to lmk it was done.


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

Atunah said:


> I like this site. You can enter every series you are reading and sort them and they will email you if a new book in the series is added. Its really neat and helpful if you read a lot of series.
> 
> http://www.fictfact.com


Just for people's info, I just tried this site and put in about 50 serires I read. They are not bad, but are NOT that up to date. I'd say about 10% (my guess) of the series had one or more additional books which were not listed. So it's a good indication, especially as to order of reading, but don't take it as the gospel for knowing everything in the series.


----------



## dordale (Nov 24, 2013)

Figured I'd finally "de-lurk" here--have been reading posts here quite a while, probably about time for me to join in 

I love fictfact.com.  I read mostly mysteries and I'm following 195 series...too many books...too little reading time!  And Cagnes is right--they are very responsive.  I've contacted them about both missing series and books missing from series and they usually get updated quickly.  

And the other two sites previously mentioned are great too--fantasticfiction.co.uk and stopyourekillingme.com.  And of course goodreads.com.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

dordale said:


> Figured I'd finally "de-lurk" here--have been reading posts here quite a while, probably about time for me to join in
> 
> I love fictfact.com. I read mostly mysteries and I'm following 195 series...too many books...too little reading time! And Cagnes is right--they are very responsive. I've contacted them about both missing series and books missing from series and they usually get updated quickly.
> 
> And the other two sites previously mentioned are great too--fantasticfiction.co.uk and stopyourekillingme.com. And of course goodreads.com.


Yay, good for you delurking. Nice to meat you dordale. . Now don't leave us again and stick around.

Too many books, too little time, isn't that the truth. When I started to enter the series into fictfact I was a little shocked at how many I have started.  And of course that doesn't take in account all the stand alones I also read. We need more hours in the day. 
The other problem I have is finishing series I start, or event to catch up. Just so many I want to read. And then I pick up more as others recommend.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I, too, use fictfact.  I am demoralized every time I go there and see how many books I've still to read in how many series.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Welcome Dordale!

I am even droller than I thought I was. I check up on series just by looking at the authors in Wikipedia... I didn't realize there were so many high-tech ways! For a few authors, I have seen links on the author page or  on the Amazon book pages that list the whole series in order. But that's not at all the norm.


----------



## dordale (Nov 24, 2013)

Thanks for the welcome Altunah and Hooded Claw!  I plan on staying around and being a more frequent poster.  

I know I'd be lost without fictfact--I'm a stickler for reading series in order!  I also have an Excel spreadsheet that I enter all the books I read in...this really helps prevent me from purchasing books I've already read!


----------



## Vicki G. (Feb 18, 2010)

gaidinsgirl said:


> I go to that fictfact website and copy the order into a notepad file and use the send to kindle program you can download to your computer to send it to my kindle. I put the file in the same collection with all of the books in the series. It at least gives me access to the reading order without having to go online when I want to read the next one.


This is a FANTASTIC idea. I just did it, after bumbling around a bit, and it works like a charm. KUDOS and many thanks!


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

http://www.tracknewbook.com/

This is another service I use all the time. I put in an author, some books come up so you can verify it's the right name, and then you register it. Anytime that author comes up with a new title, it sends you an email.

Steve


----------



## Vicki G. (Feb 18, 2010)

I've used FictFact for several years now and I love the site.  As others have said, if I see a book left off a series , I will email and get it added.  When I read gaidinsgirl's post, I just had to try it out.  WOW!!  What a difference that makes.  I'm also trying to come up with an order in which to read everything, making sure that I rotate through the series so as not to get tired of anything, which I sometimes do if I read too many of a series in a row.  So I made a list of the series and the order I "think" I want to read them in and also put that in a Notepad file and put it in the Currently Reading Collection.  This seems such a simple thing but certainly one I would have never thought about. 

I really need to not stay away so long from KB.  I'm missing out on a lot of good ideas.

Thanks again!


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I just tracked the "In Death" Series. I could not believe how'any books there were. I had gotten some of the books when they were listed on the "Daily Deal". I also got the audible books since the price was low. I also have books in series waiting for me to buy or read. So little time, so much to read or listen, in the case of audible books.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

I, too, use FictFact. I use Goodreads as well, but I find it easier to find the next title using FictFact.

I also use Calibre. As Luvmy5brats mentioned, you do have to re-do it for DRM books with any new devices. However! I think I have found a work-around there. You can add an "empty book" to Calibre. I am adding my Amazon purchases this way and created a new column to identify which are Amazon titles. I gave up backing up the titles on my PC a long time ago.


----------



## Adaman14 (Mar 20, 2013)

I understand that this is not a Calibre forum but there is an elegant option to indicate the series order for Calibre users. Once done, the title of the book listed on the Kindle shows as -Series Name - number in series - title-.

Do 'preferences', 'change Calibre behavior', then 'metadata plugins'. 
Make the drop down choices as required and paste the following into the source template field:
{series:|| }{series_index:0>2s|[|] - }{title}

notes:
You must use the 'Series' column of Calibre for it to work (series name and number in series).
Kindle Keyboard or Kindle3 should select Kindle2 as the device type.
You will need to load the book to the Kindle from Calibre.
Destination field should be 'title'

On the other hand, the notepad list converted to Kindle format is both elegant and easy!


----------

